# NIC cage is finally done!



## renaelock (Apr 5, 2010)

I thought I'd post a picture of my finished NIC cage with Polo in it. He really likes the space but has yet to go on the upper levels - it's only been a day but I think it may still be too slippery for him? One thing that I did end up doing that no where else mentioned is I used a lighter and melted the ends of the zip strips so they weren't sharp - totally beats filing down the edges, which I did to one side before switching to fire. Thanks to everyone who answered my questions concerning the NIC cages


----------



## pamnock (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice!

Grass mats on the upper levels would give him more traction.


----------



## renaelock (Apr 5, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Nice!
> 
> Grass mats on the upper levels would give him more traction.


Like the grass mats that you step on with your shoes or pet grass mats that they chew up? Where would I get a shoe stepping grass mat if thats what you are talking about, are they ok for rabbits to chew/eat?


----------



## renaelock (Apr 5, 2010)

Would this type of grass mat be safe for rabbits? It says it's 100 percent natural

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(bh23zxj33ofmg23i5blt53zd)/productdetails.aspx?sku=63575&source=GoogleBase


----------



## pamnock (Apr 5, 2010)

Any type is fine as long as they are not chemically treated.


----------



## renaelock (Apr 5, 2010)

Wicked Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Torchster (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nice cage. You put a lot of work into that one!!! What I did in mine is buy some carpet squares from Home Depot. These are really meant for stairs. I think that these are meant for people who have unfinished stairs in the basement to put carpet on for more traction. I glued them to the floor with just a bit of elmers school glue (because its non toxic). I didn't put them down everywhere, cause my buns like to lie down on the tile in mine (I suppose its a bit cooler for them). I put them good places for them to move up and down. That way they have a bit of traction to move from level to level. I've also found that I can take them off (but the buns can't because they are too light) and move them around, if I put them in the wrong place.


----------



## renaelock (Apr 5, 2010)

Torchster - that might be an option. So I'm picturing this correctly, lets say there are two levels, you put a carpet square at the base of one level where the rabbit would just up from and put a square on the next level where the bunny would land? Also, how can you move them if they are glued? I like the moving part because I can play with it and if it doesn't work I can take it out.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 5, 2010)

Very awesome!!! :highfive:


----------



## elrohwen (Apr 5, 2010)

Anything you want to attach to the levels can probably be done with zip ties. I wouldn't glue anything because he might pee on it and you'd want to take it out and wash it. Just poke hole in it for zip ties.

Lovely cage!! And your bun is gorgeous! Is there a picture thread for him? I'd love to see more.


----------



## renaelock (Apr 5, 2010)

*elrohwen wrote: *


> ...
> Lovely cage!! And your bun is gorgeous! Is there a picture thread for him? I'd love to see more.



Thanks, I think he is rather handsome too! I don't have a picture thread for him yet, I am going to be taking way more pictures once he adjusts and can hop around the house - I'd like to get pictures where Polo isn't surrounded by bars of containment.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 5, 2010)

Fabulously done!!! :highfive:

I wrapped the shelves in Gus's NIC cage with fleece baby blankets. They provide traction, yet can be removed easily and thrown into the wash if/when they get dirty. (Plus they work really good for collecting shed rabbit fur... )

It might take him a day or two, but he'll eventually explore the upper levels.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Kitty88 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm thinking about making a cage like this for my rabbit who's pretty big too. How many NIC sets did you have to get to build this? Also, (odd question) do you think the top level is tall enough for a rabbit to be able to see out of a window?


----------



## renaelock (Apr 18, 2010)

I had to buy two boxes that made 6 cubes. The boxes ran about 20 bucks and when I was done I only had one lonely square left. If you get the smaller sets you need three boxes and you have more left when your finished - I do wish I had more left just for back up. Also the top level - unless you have really tall windows, would easily be able to see out the window. The cage I made is 28 by 42 by 42 tall and the top level from the top of the cage is only about 8 or so inches...I didn't measure it, just a guess. As for directions, I combined both sites to make the cage to my liking. http://princessblackie.homestead.com/ and http://www.rabbitcondo.com/videos Also I put 4 inch plexi glass around the bottom of the 1st level to keep most of the stuff my cat would love to eat inside the cage. If you choose to do the plexi glass, ask about rem-a-nint (sp sorry) pieces. I only paid 5 bucks for all that I needed and one sheet - which I would have needed two sheets would have been like 30 or 40 bucks! Also, depending on what you can get for cheap or on sale the second web site (some where on the side) said that to complete the cage it was about 200 dollars, I spent about 100. Granted my parents helped with the left over flooring from their bathroom remodel and they also helped with zip ties and found really cheap wheels for the bottom. Good luck and have fun building your NIC cage. It took some time but I am so proud of it because it was the first thing that I did most of it myself the drilling and such. It was great!


----------



## Kitty88 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you so much for the info! My boyfriend is going to take me to target later so that I get a couple of sets to build my cage, I can't wait until she has all the room she needs! She's in a 36 by 24 inch cage right now and it's so cramped that I keep her out of it as much as possible. The only thing about this cage that I like is that I can crack the window behind her a little and she'll sit with her nose in the air looking out, I'd love to give her a nice comfy shelf to sit on instead.  polo is one lucky bun. And so handsome!


----------



## Flag (Apr 20, 2010)

I made this exact same cage and my new bun loves it! we had her in a temporary cage until we got home and she wasn't to pleased with its smaller size, but once she got into that one she was quite happy! which made us happy lol! I've been thinking about wrapping the levels in fleese blankets as well, though my bun is smaller and doesn't seem to have any trouble getting from level to level I think it might make her feel a bit more comfortable doing it!

Wonderful cage though


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish I had the space to make a cage like this for my bunny, but until August he will have to deal with his smaller one....I live in just one room with my boyfriend and with all our furniture and whatnot we already have to keep Basil's cage in the bathroom. =/ But in August we are getting a new apartment with three rooms so then Basil will have plenty of space for a new cage and run


----------



## Nela (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks awesome :biggrin:Your bunner looks happy. It took most ofmine a few weeks before they went up the levels


----------



## MamaBunnyButt (Apr 25, 2010)

where did you get the NIC for so cheap? i have been looking online everywhere and the cheapest i can find is 4 cubes for $22.95


----------



## renaelock (Apr 25, 2010)

I think I answered your thread, but I'll do it again incase your a different person  I got 6 cubes for 17.99 on sale so I only needed two boxes instead of three if I got the 4 cubes. I got them from Kmart. It's cheaper if you have a kmart in your are and they carry them, otherwize you have to pay shipping  http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_010W435219990001P?keyword=stor+cubes&sLevel=0 

They aren't currently on sale but it's still a great price!


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 26, 2010)

I got 6 cube sets for 14.99 at target...they were having a sale, normally they're 16.99


----------

